# Orthodox Christianity



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.xanga.com/item.aspx?user=Horatiothepenguin&amp;tab=weblogs&amp;uid=299104933

This kid and me would converse with each other in agreence in a lot of reformed views on my school message board. Recently one of my friends from school told me that he believes everyone is damned to hell and that they should speak to some wise people like me (my name was mentioned.)

He has accidentally slandered my name in a sense, because I seem like some gun-hoe orthodox-christian, when I don\'t even know the first thing about it. What is the best way for me to respond to this post on his xanga?


----------



## Joe Keysor (Jul 7, 2005)

Tell the truth.


----------

